# The cowboy image?



## charlicata

This is too funny. I went out with a guy a long time ago (been married for going on 4 years). He looked the part, kind of spoke the part...with a few discrepancies. But when the tire went flat on his truck and I ended up changing it, I knew it was all a BIG LIE!!!! I was P.O.'d at the time...but can laugh at all of it now.


----------



## wild_spot

Lol!

I really don't give a fig what a guy wears, as long as it is clean and fits! But a guy with horse sense or cattle sense - now that is sexy :]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Oh charlicata, I'm trying not to laugh, but I can't just imagine! At least when I had to help my city slicker boyfriends, I dated them knowing they couldn't even pump their own gas much less swing a hammer or wrestle a steer. But it's so much WORSE when you find a guy trying to act the macho cowboy and find out his hand's are just as lily white as a 17th century Victorian duchess! :lol:


----------



## charlicata

I hadn't even held his hand yet. After that, I didn't!!! lol


----------



## GoldRush

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!
I find true cowboys extremely sexy. They have a self assurance, a confidence that just can't be beat. Guess when you stare down a big a$$ steer, you have to have confidence!
The 'urban cowboy' guy is a poser. I'm more manly than he is! 
My hubby was in no way a cowboy when we met. Had ridden horses a few times (rent a wrecks), and that's as far as it went...til he met me. I had a horse, wasn't afraid of getting done what needed doing, and had built up my own confidence over the past year. He was intrigued, then passionate. He soon became a cowboy, learning the ways and means of horses, tho he doesn't dress like one. He more or less dresses like a handyman from the 1940's...carpenter jeans, Henley thermal shirt, and a fedora type hat. I did get him to start wearing Justins, so the rest ain't far behind!
BTW, he LOVES it when I dress like a cowgirl! I have a few nice Wrangler shirts, pink and sparkly, paired with some tight jeans and cowboy boots...his eyes light up, and he loses it! <GGGG>


----------



## ridergirl23

all the cowboys around here think they know everything and are very annoying, haha so i have given up on cowboys. haha i cant imagine meeting a guy that acted like one, that would be funny!


----------



## dressagebelle

Lol. Ya I think that more and more guys are seeing that girls at the rodeos for example are going after the "cowboys" so they think that if they dress like them, and talk like them, that girls will be just as into them. I can guarantee you when I go to a rodeo, I can tell who the true cowboys are, and who's just dressing the part to try and get the ladies. One sure sign. The dang boots. Most guys just trying to dress the part wear boots that NO self respecting working cowboy would ever even look at. Makes me laugh when they say "well these are cowboy boots, don't cowboys wear cowboy boots." I just want to laugh, because dude, I work at a ranch. I feed the horses, I have to heft bales of hay that yes do actually weigh more than I do. I have to muck out stalls, and I will get down and dirty, and work with horses that other people have given up as a lost cause. I've fallen off, I've been stomped on, bitten, thrown off, you name it, I've had it done, and most of the guys who try to act like cowboys would be offended if you asked them to dirty their boots cleaning a stall. As a point of reference, I'm 5'1" and weigh about 95lbs.


----------



## ridergirl23

dressagebelle: that post was lmost exactly somethign my mom would say! haha ( my mom is even around 5'1 too)


----------



## GoldRush

heeheehee "What? These boots cost me $300!!! I'm not getting them all dirty!"
LOLOLOL


----------



## dressagebelle

Lol exactly. And those stupid REALLY pointy toes. Man I'm surprised their feet don't hurt just sitting there.


----------



## kevinshorses

I like to say that "cowboy" is a verb not a noun. Cowboy is something that you are doing as opposed to something that you are. Like I'm going to be cowboyin' for the hangin E. Or I can't go fishing cause I got cowboyin' to do. I know many people that are the wanna be hanger ons that can't hardly swing a leg over a horse but to hear them talk they are the future world champion. Also the majority of rodeo "cowboys" are athletes not cowboys.


----------



## wild_spot

^ i agree. Just being a rodeo competitor doesn't make you a cowboy.


----------



## ridergirl23

teeheehee i have cowboy boots with pointy toes and pretty darn high heels (not actually high, but that would be DEATH to try and work with a horse in them) haha but im a girl and never try to claim im a 'cowgirl' haha im a dressage rider and have only chased cows a few times with my horse that is petrified of cows. haha


----------



## charlicata

Well said Kevinshorses!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I hate when people pose like that. Unfortunately, I went out with one. Eww. I mean, he rides broncs, but he's just a rodeo cowboy. He's stuck up and thinks he's better than everyone else. Including me. ( I didn't know him that well when we went out...didnt last long.) I'm gonna knock him down a peg one of these days. I hate egotistical people. But I love real cowboys. 

I just saw what kevinshorses said...Well said!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Excellent observation kevinshorses. I agree. I think that's why the wannabe cowboy's bother me - it speaks volumes about a man's personality that he would pretend to be something he's not just to get laid. Then again, half the time, the blonde bimbos they're picking up wouldn't know a cowboy from a heifer and they're really not on the market for an actual cowgirl that can whup their butt.

I suppose the times are changing. I often regard rodeo cowboys as cowboys only because there was a time when they DID learn the tools of the trade by actual doing - you only entered the rodeos because it was something to do on a quiet weekend after all the colt breakin' was done. :lol: I suppose nowadays that's changed quite a bit.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I can't stand it when guys dress up as cowboys. I find the cowoy attitude to be much more attractive. If a guy can ride a horse or a bull, then he's already earned respect in my mind. Guys who pose as a cowboy have no respect. I like guys who can be true to themselves, not just dress up like something cause they think thats what gets the girl.


----------



## justsambam08

Yes, I'm definitely attracted to REAL cowboys...I see a lot of imitations where I'm from and its so horrible! The funniest part is theres a bar about 20 minutes from my house called the Dallas Bull, the first floor is a right out of the story books saloon type layout, complete with a mechanical bull and some sort of weird as all heck dance contest (its hilarious to watch though) and the second floor is a dance club....guess where you find all of those snakeskin boots, cowboy hats and Wrangler jeans?

Rough working hands get me every time.^^ I also agree with roughrider, if a man knows how to ride a horse (or is at least willing to learn) MAJOR points in my book.


----------



## thunderhooves

haha, im so blonde, i dont get it. where are the guys with the jeans, boots, and hats? first or second? lol, i am not kidding. also, i think they want the "pretty lil cowgirls" to fall for them, but then realize that most of them are tougher than them,lol. i agree with above poster(s) about the whole real cowboy think instead of imposter. haha


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

I was at a 'cowboy bar' once with a friend, and we'd been to a tack shop earlier and the hoof pick I'd bought I stuck in my purse. A poser had come over talking his smack and was sitting there. 

I was digging for something in my purse and had stuff piled on the table, hoofpick included and this poser points to it and asks me "what's that?" 

LOLwe told him to just move along and go find himself a buckle bunny


----------



## Tasia

hell no! god I find that so stupid and screwed up I just want to slam them to the ground and drive my spur into there necks. Yes grusome but I want to do it to alot of people.


----------



## justsambam08

Tasia said:


> hell no! god I find that so stupid and screwed up I just want to slam them to the ground and drive my spur into there necks. Yes grusome but I want to do it to alot of people.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one with anger problems here, lol


----------



## haviris

I actually thought this was pretty funny because my nephews are big in the cowboy look! The 10 year old is actually interested in horses (actually he said he prefers mules). The younger three (7,6, and 5), I'm not so sure, they liked to be lead on the pony when I had her, but never really showed an interest in 'learning' to ride. Two are very facinated w/ bulls, one wants to be a bull rider, although the other day he told me he wanted to get a bull and take it to the rodeo, I had to explain that the bulls are supplied, you don't bring your own.

Anyway why it was so funny, one of them has been abit intimidated by the big horse(s) (although he's getting over that) and told me one day he didn't want to 'be' a cowboy, he just wanted to dress like one! This was after sitting on the horse for a second, he got scared and wanted down.

As for how I feel about it, personally I don't think it would bother me, not sure I find the cowboy look 'attractive', it's not unattractive, but it's not something I really think about. Atleast this guy was honest, that's alot better then someone really playing it up and 'pretending'(that would bother me).


----------



## Wallaby

I do not like the cowboy look at all. It's more attractive when they actually ride horses and do "cowboy"-ly things, but give me a classy, pulled-together looking, cute boy and I'd choose him over any kind of "cowboy" any day. Maybe I'm just weird like that but cowboy hats and boots just aren't attractive to me. 

My town is full of fake cowboys, maybe that's what has put me off of any type of cowboy, I dunno. They don't even try to hide that they're fake, it's rather disgusting. And then when I mention horses, they try to impress me with stories such as how their best friends horse would run to said best friend and how amazing it was. Sorry guys, that's not impressive.


----------



## smrobs

I love the cowboy look, it's what I grew up with and it makes me feel comfortable. However, there is a particular kind of cowboy look that is acceptable and the rest aren't IMHO. So many women, especially down here in the "city" see a hat, button up shirt, and boots and automatically assume he must be a cowboy. I am more accepting of some people than I am of others. There is a guy that I am kinda dating right now that dresses the part but doesn't know anything about horses or cowboying. However, he doesn't try to act like he does and he looks mighty good in the getup. He wants so bad to learn about horses and that "life" so I have agreed to teach him some. That is much more acceptable than someone like him who tries to be a know-it-all.

There is one type that I readily avoid even if they are riding and roping. Those guys that have the black felt or palmleaf hats with a 6 inch brim and it is pressed straight up against the crown on both sides with an eagle feather sticking out the back (it looks like a nasty taco), the brightly colored knee-high boots with the underrun heels that they wear with their jeans tucked inside, are always either wearing their ****** or their batwing chaps regardless of temperature or where they are riding, and the rock grinder jingle-bob spurs. I have found that those guys are even bigger posers than the city boys. They have enough experience that they can convince an unknowing woman that they are a "cowboy" but those of us who know better want to puke whenever we see them. Give me a guy that dresses like George Strait any day.

If you ever see a man wearing all of the following garb, the best course of action is to run far away as fast as you can.
These boots+ these spurs+ batwing chaps+ big taco hats = *RUN AWAY!!!!*


----------



## dynamite.

LOL smrobs! This thread reminds me of a story my coach told me once...
she was dating this cop and he was big into western wear.. whatever. They were going to go out for lunch after she fed the horses, so he stopped at the barn with her. She walked in and he stood outside the door, and she asked if he was coming in. He said "heak no, these cowboy boots cost me $300 and I'm not getting them dirty!"

She dumped him soon after.


----------



## kevinshorses

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think that's why the wannabe cowboy's bother me - it speaks volumes about a man's personality that he would pretend to be something he's not just to get laid.


Any man that won't doesn't want it bad enough!!!


----------



## kevinshorses

smrobs said:


> If you ever see a man wearing all of the following garb, the best course of action is to run far away as fast as you can.
> These boots+ these spurs+ batwing chaps+ big taco hats = *RUN AWAY!!!!*


That's not entirely true. There are men that cowboy for a living and are very comfortable in thier "uniform". They don't think about taking thier spurs off when they go to the store because they still have work to do. The taco hats is a regional fad and the sad fact is sometimes if you want to be taken seriosly you have to dress the part. Now if you see a man in the above gear and it is all brand new then RUN but if it is worn but well maintained then the chances are you have run into the ellusive southwestern cowboy. Take a picture but keep your distance they may not smell good and they have been known to chase women.


----------



## jimmy

i once repaired a roof for my neighbour and he told another neighbour that i was a bit of a cowboy compliment or insult?[i think i already know the answer]


----------



## dressagebelle

kevinshorses, you are right to correct my statement about rodeo cowboys. I guess I think of the true rodeo cowboy, as the one that does the roping, at the rodeo, but got there because he owns a ranch, and the horse he's on actually on is his personal ranch horse, not just his show horse. I don't really include the bull riders, and bronc riders in the group of true cowboys, because you don't have to know much of anything except how to move right and give a good show to get points. And they aren't doing it for anything other than money and sport. I think that these days both the term cowboy, and the idea of what a rodeo is have taken a much wider meaning than they were supposed to have. I don't mind a guy who wears the hat, jeans, shirt, boots and whatnot, as long as he actually does ranch work. If he works on a ranch, rides horses, brands cattle, herds cattle, feeds the horses and cows, ect. And a lot of "true cowboys" so to speak are definately more comfortable in what they wear to work than sweatpants and a baseball hat, so therefore tend to wear their "uniform" whereever they go.


----------



## HorseSavvy

ohmygosh I really hate imposters...the reason cowboys are sexy is because of the bull riding and the farm work and working with horses! Silly imposter people...


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship

I hate when somebody tries to wear a wild rag and don't know how or why their wearing it. As for the rodeo cowboy thing, I agree with what you guys are saying, but then I don't. I have competed in rodeo all my life, all the way up to the professional level. Most of the guys I know and went to college with fit the ones you're talking about but I know a ton of professional guys who grew up on ranches and can cowboy with the best of them, and not just calf ropers but rough stock guys as well. Jerome Schneeberger is one that comes to mind. That said, the "rodeo athlete" term is better suited for them. I will say this about rodeo though, there is a huge lack in horsemanship in rodeo, HUGE! Steer wrestlers and barrel racers are the worst by far, but team ropers and calf ropers dont have anything to be proud of either.


----------



## Ink

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> I was at a 'cowboy bar' once with a friend, and we'd been to a tack shop earlier and the hoof pick I'd bought I stuck in my purse. A poser had come over talking his smack and was sitting there.
> 
> I was digging for something in my purse and had stuff piled on the table, hoofpick included and this poser points to it and asks me "what's that?"
> 
> LOLwe told him to just move along and go find himself a buckle bunny


Haha that's too funny. I went to one of them "cowboy bars" and didn't see a single cowboy boot all night... except for my own. Perhaps that's why the place was going out of business. I did get to ride the mechanical bull though! It was quite entertaining to watch the people that rode it. Most of them got up there with their feet stuck out behind them and their toes pointed straight at the ground and flipped off the front the first time the thing dipped down.

Any who... Back to the actual subject... Haven't encountered any poser cowboys, but I have to say I do like a guy in wranglers lol. But when he doesn't know a hoof pick when he sees one, it kinda ruins the effect.


----------



## SorrelHorse

You know, that really ****es me off.

I hate those wannabes who think its cool to dress in chaps and spurs and go walkin' around thinking they're so cool. When in reality, they couldn't even turn a barrel let alone cut a cow and chase it. They'd hit the ground faster than a bullet. Hmph.

I must admit it is bloody hilarious, but I suppose its one of my major pet peeves. ^^


----------



## Tasia

I dont about the whole if the cowboys wear spurs everwhere there fake. I wear mine always. Never take them off. You can here me coming from a mile away.lol


----------



## PaintsPwn

When I was in HS with the FFA, we had a 'biggest belt buckle' contest, and the only rule is that the buckle HAD to be made of metal... Having a 'drugstore Cowboy' at the school who was absolutely the lamest dude ever with the biggest store bought bucking bull silver buckle ever... I proclaimed it was time to beat him..

So I went home and duct taped a 9" pizza pan to the end of a belt and put some foil over it to make it shiny and drew a horse on it... and I won. 

My ag teacher was thoroughly amused. 

That's as close as I've ever gotten to an icky, and that's as close as I plan to get to one.


----------



## roro

I am really looking towards the day when I meet a fake stuck-up 'cowboy' and have the opportunity to rip their false ego to shreds.
.....too harsh?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

My favorite are the ones who swear up and down they can tame any little critter they set their hands on, because animals know they're the boss and "they know better then to mess with me!"

I can't count how many times my eye has twitched and I wished I was just sadistic enough to turn throw 'em up on Zierra or Cinder's back and see how well their horse whispering skills go. Actually, I kind of AM sadistic enough, but I hate seeing grown men cry and I don't feel like cleaning his blood of her coat. :lol:


----------



## LisaG719

Wallaby said:


> I do not like the cowboy look at all. It's more attractive when they actually ride horses and do "cowboy"-ly things, but give me a classy, pulled-together looking, cute boy and I'd choose him over any kind of "cowboy" any day. Maybe I'm just weird like that but cowboy hats and boots just aren't attractive to me.


I totally agree with you and I seem to be in the minority. I don't find 'cowboys' cute in the least whether they are legitimate or poser. I can appreciate anyone that knows their way around horses but to get my gears grinding you have to know your way around a small block V8. :wink: I guess that's the city girl in me talking. :lol:


----------



## dashygirl

kevinshorses said:


> Now if you see a man in the above gear and it is all brand new then RUN but if it is worn but well maintained then the chances are you have run into the ellusive southwestern cowboy.


I agree. Whenever I see someone in "cowboy" getup I always look at their boots and the bottom of their jeans for wear and tear. If they're well worn and a bit scruffy then I know the guy isn't a poser.

I've never really been a fan of the cowboy type. I've dated, worked and lived with enough "cowboys" to satisfy me for a lifetime, both the good 'ol boys and the cocky suckers. And that's why I've been dating a computer technician for the past 4.5 years.


----------



## paint gurl 23

Mmm I _LOVE_ cowboys lol...the real ones. With that said, I do know someone that is a true cowboy that doesnt dress like one all the time. True cowboy as in has horse sense and can stick pretty darn good on a nasty bronc, runs a bunch of cows and is a real farm boy and loves it...now thats sexy to me...lol...I dont care so much if they dress the part (although I would much prefer haha) so much as they love the lifestyle and live the part. My hubby is a cowboy. He dresses the part, I got lucky with him. 

I get a laugh at the poser cowboys/cowgirls as well. I see alot buying cowboy hats or boots and wear them only when they feel like dusting them off once or twice a year, especially in the city. Or, the street kids that are from a cowboy type town, ride a horse once in there life and _wham!.._ turn cowboy..LOL. I know a few of those where im from and I cant help but laugh. Its kind of offensive in a sense..lol...I myself am very comfortable wearing the full "cowboy look" everyday everywhere.


----------



## FlyinSoLow

Lol, I admit it, I hate cowboys.

I like a man that has a steady job, is healthy, has health benefits, and capable of fixing anything.
I like a man that I can come home to often (if not every night), not call every night from states away and hope they aren’t seeing other people while they go off and rodeo. 

My guy can fix anything, he has a steady job, and he comes off as immature but in reality when no one else is around he is so cute and romantic it is almost sick. He can be like a puppy; doing things just to watch me yell but yet whenever he thinks I’m mad at him he will sulk around till I give him a pat and tell him I still love him and not mad at him. 
He worked on dairy farms as a kid, and he loves hunting; so he is an outdoorsy type that understands the farming passion and the work it takes. He isn’t afraid to help me put hay away, or hold m horse while I trim his feet or patch up a wound. 
He is a huge dog lover and always wanted a beagle for small game hunting, but was never allowed a dog (parents didn’t want one and he lived at home) so when we started dating we drove 2 hours away and got him his ‘dream beagle’ and she stayed at my house until his parents fell in love with her. 
Then He thought hunting dogs should live outside, I quickly educated him and won that battle (she is sleeping next to me on the sofa now). 

We compliment each other so well its scarey.

I feel very blessed that I somehow stumbled upon the man of my dreams. (and at the time I didn’t even want a man around!) Even if he is 7 years older than I am! :lol: (I always dug the older guys anyway)

But when it comes to me and my horses and I’m ready to ride…. I’d prefer he go away and do the things he enjoys…. men riding horses does not impress me. Leave my hobbies alone! Lol
Lucky for me; he is more than happy to do so! (he doesn’t want to ride horses; but he loves his ski-doo snowmobile! and he looks super good in his snowmobile attire :wink


----------



## Walkamile

I don't care for a poser of any kind. A man who is comfortable in his own skin, not having to brag or prove to anyone how wonderful he is ....wow!

That's what my guy is . Boot and jean, and very much at ease with himself. I do wish he liked to ride horses though, but you can't have everything. He does look oh so good on his motorcycle ! Now if I can just get him to wear chaps! :wink:


----------



## kevinshorses

FlyinSoLow said:


> Lucky for me; he is more than happy to do so! (he doesn’t want to ride horses; but he loves his ski-doo snowmobile! and he looks super good in his snowmobile attire :wink


 
If there is one hobby that is as addictive and expensive as horses it would be snowmobiling.


----------



## FlyinSoLow

kevinshorses said:


> If there is one hobby that is as addictive and expensive as horses it would be snowmobiling.


Your not kidding... _someone_ (silly man) broke a shock yesturday so today we went for a new one... of course you have to buy two becuase if you ride with one new and one old the old one will break right away. 

$500 later it is now fixed :roll:. Plus we need to get $50 worth of oil... all for a few months of playing in the snow.
When he goes to New York he goes up Fri-Sat-Sun and it costs him about $300 including gas... ugh...

But everyone needs a hobby! "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" and quite impossible to be around haha.


----------



## kevinshorses

And if you show horses you don't want to play the "how much do you spend on your hobby" game. My wife used to do alot of scrapbooking and one time I mentioned how much she spent on it. Let's just say you can do a hell of a lot of scrapbooking for what a ton of hay costs.


----------



## Walkamile

kevinshorses said:


> And if you show horses you don't want to play the "how much do you spend on your hobby" game. My wife used to do alot of scrapbooking and one time I mentioned how much she spent on it. Let's just say you can do a hell of a lot of scrapbooking for what a ton of hay costs.


hehehehe....I think you are now a wiser man. :wink:


----------



## FlyinSoLow

kevinshorses said:


> And if you show horses you don't want to play the "how much do you spend on your hobby" game. My wife used to do alot of scrapbooking and one time I mentioned how much she spent on it. Let's just say you can do a hell of a lot of scrapbooking for what a ton of hay costs.


A loaded question. Lol, we avoid those conversations like the plague also...


----------



## sillybunny11486

I dont prefer cowboys. Fake or real. I like having horses as my own thing. I do however like my boyfriend being my handy man and fixing everything my horses break, being my photographer and groom at the shows.


----------



## FlitterBug

My husband rode before I met him. He didn't own a horse, but he did ride others to work cows and had done so for some time. When we first met, I was still in college and renting a tiny place with 2 stalls, I had my gelding that I had for years and one "fixer-upper" horse that was a project. Of course, money was tight, but I had my horses and my dog, so life was good. I remember the first week that we were together, most guys brought me flowers, he showed up with some nice hay in his truck. Definately better than flowers!

I knew plenty of K-Mart cowboys, my rule was always that if my horse didn't like you, you were out. He always could pick out the losers. Honestly, most of the cowboys that I know only look the part when they are actually using it. Even then, a lot of them are in baseball hats.

Right now, we have 7 horses and a pen full of cow dogs and hunting dogs. He does a better show clip than I do and its not at all uncommon for us to be working in the barn until after dark. When his mare colicked, he was up checking on her in the middle of the night, when his gelding hurt his eye, he was up every 3 hours to medicate. He installed the gooseneck hitch in my truck, built all the saddle racks for the tack room, and does a full check up on my truck any time I'm going to be hauling horses out of town. Much better than the guys I dated that didn't know how to back up a trailer.....

Guys can dress like whatever they want. Its great for personal amusement! One guy I dated had a beautiful custom truck and wore the whole get-up. My horse hated him, actually knocked him on the ground with his head. I later found out he had a history of abusing girlfriends. Always trust the animals, they can always see past the clothes.


----------



## jamesqf

FlitterBug said:


> ...my rule was always that if my horse didn't like you, you were out.


I wish more women would follow your rule 

But the flip side is that after the breakups, I often wound up missing the critters more than the women.


----------



## Solon

MacabreMikolaj said:


> R
> 
> He messages me, and I message back asking if he rides horses or bulls? His answer?
> 
> _*"Neither...lol...cowboy is just my nickname"
> 
> *_...say what? Do men actually think that is ATTRACTIVE? Dressing up like a cowboy when you've never even heaved a bale or lifted a saddle in your entire life? I almost feel...outraged that he's being such an imposter!


Oh yeah, they are worth about as much as a lot of the Buckle Bunnies you see at rodeo's. And no, it is *not* attractive. My grandpa was an old John Wayne/Gene Autry type of cowboy. These yahoo cowboys, that's a whole knew bizarre breed.

It's fun to watch them at rodeo's though! :twisted:


----------



## Solon

I tell, I dated the hottest real cowboy once. My high school from very afar crush. Met up with him several years after graduation. He looked like George Strait in his younger years. I took him to see my horse and Solon, who is about as gentle as can be, bit him so hard on the forearm it left welts for days. He turned to me at that moment and said:

"Never trust a man your horse doesn't like."

I was crushed, I could have kicked Solon right to the moon for that. Uggh... Of course we didn't see each other anymore. Now my friends say guys have to pass the Solon test. He bit my last boyfriend too. I haven't dated for awhile. Silly horse. :?


----------



## Wallaby

Solon said:


> I tell, I dated the hottest real cowboy once. My high school from very afar crush. Met up with him several years after graduation. He looked like George Strait in his younger years. I took him to see my horse and Solon, who is about as gentle as can be, bit him so hard on the forearm it left welts for days. He turned to me at that moment and said:
> 
> "Never trust a man your horse doesn't like."
> 
> I was crushed, I could have kicked Solon right to the moon for that. Uggh... Of course we didn't see each other anymore. Now my friends say guys have to pass the Solon test. He bit my last boyfriend too. I haven't dated for awhile. Silly horse. :?


I know what you mean! I'm scared to have "my boy" meet Lacey. He really really wants to meet her and as soon as it warms up he's gonna come meet her (he wants to wait until it's "less dreary out," hahahaha) but what if she hates him? :shock: She might love him though cuz he's very low key and calm and she loves that sorta thing, but I'm still worried.

And for the record, this boy is exactly like I said I liked in my last post - tall, skinny, very cute, classy looking, and he knows his way around relatively nice clothes (unlike me). Heehee

That's really cool that that guy deferred to Solon... 

And I'm glad to see you back, Solon! I've missed ya'!

Anyway, now that I just spent an entire post being amazingly off-topic...continue. :lol:


----------



## Solon

Thanks! It's good to be back!

I don't know how many men have done the, "it's me or the horse bologna". And then they were shocked when I chose the horse. Really?!

I always made it clear how much time I spent with my horse and what my horse means to me and I guess they just don't get it.


----------



## smrobs

Solon said:


> "Never trust a man your horse doesn't like."


I'll keep that in mind . I have a friend that I am debating whether I want to date him or not but I have agreed to take him riding when the weather warms up a bit. I guess we'll see how Dobe takes to him.


----------



## FlyinSoLow

Haha, my guy never really watched me ride or anything. Once he came to pick up are dog, then a puppy, at the barn after he was done work. I took her to the barn every day when the weather was not to cold, since I worked there all day. Other than that he only stopped buy to feed me or tell me somthing... the most he ever did was give them a pat, ask a silly question then walk out.

Well just the other day becuase of all the snow I had him drive me to the barn to see m Spud. I was measuring him for blankets so I had him hold Spud up by his halter while I did the measuring. This was our conversation...

My Guy: "OH, he is fuzzy, and freindly. He doesn't even know me and he seems so happy to have me rub him on his face... on his little white spot. awww"
Me: "yep"
MG: "...why are you licking me, do I taste good?"
Me: "Please, hun, don't let him do that...."
MG: "Ok. Hey, why are you nibbling me with your lips... haha he looks like a camel..."
Me: *sigh as I try to measure him still*
Mg: "Oww! He bit me! Why did you bite me?"
Me: "Now why would you even do that!?! I can't believe you'd be that dumb....:lol:" (<- to MG)

It was just little Spud; who is in this nibbling, trying everything with his mouth stage... it wasn't even a real bite. It is a terrible habit the kids at the other barn got him into... they thought it was funny and they called him "Mr. Nibbles" well when I got him, I was not impressed. :?


----------



## Walkamile

Thank goodness my two like Don! T is just now starting to let Don scratch her head (this is a supreme show of affection on her part!) and Walka, well he likes pretty much everyone, as long as you make of him.

Solon, just a thought, but do you think your horse may view these guys as competition for your affection/attention? Sometimes these horses can get very jealous and territorial about owners. Maybe you could have a _series_ of tests to go by, me thinks Solon has his _own _agenda! :lol:


----------



## Walkamile

FlyingSoLow, that was a riot! Yup, saw the outcome right out of the starting gate! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## FlyinSoLow

Walkamile said:


> FlyingSoLow, that was a riot! Yup, saw the outcome right out of the starting gate! Thanks for the laugh!


It really makes me giggle, becuase he is this scruffy, healthy, athletic guy who I feel towers over me. I'm 4 foot 11 inches and go about 100lbs-105lbs on a bad day.... and I saw it coming a mile away... plus he really isn't super comfortable around them and would let them walk all over him if I let him handle them (so I don't hehe).


----------



## Solon

Walkamile said:


> Solon, just a thought, but do you think your horse may view these guys as competition for your affection/attention? Sometimes these horses can get very jealous and territorial about owners. Maybe you could have a _series_ of tests to go by, me thinks Solon has his _own _agenda! :lol:


I think so! He doesn't like it when other horses get too close in the pasture when I come to see him. It's the only time he'll run another horse off. He's the lowest on the totem pole when coming in. He just stands quietly away from everyone else until they are all gone. But if I go down there and one comes up, go after them. Like this: :shock:


----------



## Lonestar22

I consider my fiancee half a cowboy. He rides bull and used to do alot of ranch work when his dad was alive, but he doesn't really fulfill the "cowboy" life style. He doesnt like horses and doesnt really know that much about cows. Only what he knows from bull riding. He hates it when I tell him he's not a cowboy lol. But he is my cowboy.


----------



## Solon

A cowboy that doesn't like horses!! It can't be!!!

Bull riding is pretty dang intense. That qualifies to me. No argument there!


----------



## Lonestar22

It's my goal to get him riding the ponies with me. I think he is somehow scared. He says, abd i quote " You know a bull is gonna buck. You don't know if a horse is gonna buck."


----------



## Solon

Are you over on the BW forum? You look very familiar.


----------



## spence

FlitterBug said:


> My husband rode before I met him. He didn't own a horse, but he did ride others to work cows and had done so for some time. When we first met, I was still in college and renting a tiny place with 2 stalls, I had my gelding that I had for years and one "fixer-upper" horse that was a project. Of course, money was tight, but I had my horses and my dog, so life was good. I remember the first week that we were together, most guys brought me flowers, he showed up with some nice hay in his truck. Definately better than flowers!
> 
> I knew plenty of K-Mart cowboys, my rule was always that if my horse didn't like you, you were out. He always could pick out the losers. Honestly, most of the cowboys that I know only look the part when they are actually using it. Even then, a lot of them are in baseball hats.


i wouldn't consider myself in the "cowboy" class at all... sure, i wear wranglers and boots every day, and increasingly "button up shirts," however, it's usually a dirty ole cap. got the "cowboy hats" but they're all too clean, usually only bust out with them for some sort of "special occasion," or if i happen to be working a job dealing with cattle regularly. i did that for a while til i started picking cotton 60 miles closer to my house. 

it's kind of funny because i was the one who had the horse when i met my wife. and he took to her just fine, and i actually spent a LOT of time on her old gray horse before she got to call him officially "hers." sad for her, however i knew i liked him and he'd be ok for her. hell, i bought her the old dodge she's got (because "I HAVE TO HAVE A TRUCK!!!" even when it cost twice as much to drive? "YEEEEEEES, I DON'T CAAAAAARE!!!" ok, not QUITE like that, but it's the idea....).


----------



## Dreamer1215

justsambam08 said:


> The funniest part is theres a bar about 20 minutes from my house called the Dallas Bull, the first floor is a right out of the story books saloon type layout, complete with a mechanical bull and some sort of weird as all heck dance contest (its hilarious to watch though) and the second floor is a dance club....guess where you find all of those snakeskin boots, cowboy hats and Wrangler jeans?


You're not too far from me then. People ask me "Isn't the Dallas Bull a country bar?" I say, "well...technically, I guess it is, but all the music has been done over to a techno beat & there are a bunch of wannabe country people there!" It amazed me to see how people dressed to go to this country club...totally "city-slicker". I miss the days of my old Honky-Tonk, where people can be country, drink a longneck & dance country to actual country music! lol 

And I've been reading all the posts on this thread, and there is a song that has been playing over and over in my mind. I know I may be showing my age, but I've been hearing Conway Twitty singing: :lol:
"Don't you call him a cowboy until you see him ride cause a Stetson hat and some fancy boots don't tell you what's inside". ​


----------

